# People who don't eat mullet



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

So over the summer I learned up north they don't eat mullet some people think it isn't even worth bait. Why is this is it a different type of mullet up north or just they don't eat it. Also are there other fish fish like this like maybe down here we use something as a bait fish they use as a table fare.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Been discussed and the concensus is the different diet of the fish.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Yeah in Texas we use for bait and no one eats it. There is a different diet depending on what the bottom is you catch them in but the mushy texture of the meat is what gets me. But then again if I am at a mullet fish fry I will dig in w the rest of you.


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

MaxxT said:


> Yeah in Texas we use for bait and no one eats it. There is a different diet depending on what the bottom is you catch them in but the mushy texture of the meat is what gets me. But then again if I am at a mullet fish fry I will dig in w the rest of you.


That's interesting I recently had a cousin from up north come down and he wouldn't eat mullet he just couldn't get it out of his mind that it was a bait/trash fish

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilltop (Nov 22, 2015)

People do the same thing with anchovies. Tell them they are in a dish, they won't touch it. Don't tell them and they scrape the pan clean.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mullet are bottom feeders, and if they are taken in areas where the bottom is sandy, or a hard bottom they will be delicious.
However if caught in an area where the bottom is muddy, backwater , canals, etc. they may taste bad. 
(the same holds true most often regarding catfish)

I had a friend who use to put on a fish fry at the company annual meetings in Central Florida. He would always tell everybody that they were eating "sea bass or sailors choice". 
They loved those "sailors choice".


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

MaxxT said:


> Yeah in Texas we use for bait and no one eats it. There is a different diet depending on what the bottom is you catch them in but the mushy texture of the meat is what gets me. But then again if I am at a mullet fish fry I will dig in w the rest of you.


Yep I'm from Texas too...we used to take Texas mullet and cut it up, put it in a coffee can and leave it out in the sun for a day...best freshwater catfish bait ever....man did it stink!....I never heard of eating mullet till I moved to Pensacola...also never saw someone put a cast net wieght in thier mouth either till here...lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> .also never saw someone put a cast net wieght in thier mouth either till here...lol


What's wrong with putting a little lead in your system?


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

MrFish said:


> What's wrong with putting a little lead in your system?


Those split shot weights i open with my teeth and I'm not dead due to lead

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can put lead in your mouth here, it only gives you cancer in California.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

People up north eat blue fish.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

sniperpeeps said:


> People up north eat blue fish.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I heard they cook em different

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't trust people who don't eat mullet.........


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread has me thinking about throwing the net to make some smoked mullet dip....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Coach, our Speedo mackerel that we use for bait are called Boston Mackerel or Tinker mackerel and a big time food fish on the east coast.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

North Carolina mullet will make you projectile vomit.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm from lower alabama and I don't like mullet, I don't hate it, it just tastes like catfish that swallowed 5 gallons of Taco Bell sewer water! Lol, though to be fair I've only tried it twice! Give me some good catfish smothered in tartar sauce with a side of ice cold coleslaw washed down with sweet tea anyday over mullet! Though I will try mullet again someday! I think mullet is a coastal thing.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

They have to be from the right area and fresh.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything is edible with the right preparation and copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Anything is edible with the right preparation and copious amounts of alcohol.


I strongly disagree


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

kanaka said:


> Anything is edible with the right preparation and copious amounts of alcohol.


Well when you put that way guys I'm deep frying some rocky mountain oysters (bull balls) come on over

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

kanaka said:


> Anything is edible with the right preparation and copious amounts of alcohol.


Well then if you put that way. Guys I'm deep frying some rocky mountain oysters (bull balls) come on over we will have are self a cook out

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Coach950 said:


> Well when you put that way guys I'm deep frying some rocky mountain oysters (bull balls) come on over
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


As long as its fried! :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fried mullet cooked still wiggling is awesome. Tried to grill mullet once. Tasted like a bad end to a good date. Or a good end to a bad date. Either way it was nasty.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I strongly disagree


Turned her over one to many times?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

First fish to show up when you pump CHT over the side!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> I don't trust people who don't eat mullet.........


Let me bring you a mullet from anywhere else but Pensacola, thier terrible...it's gotta be the white sandy beaches....

And cast nets....I never said anything bad about putting leads in your mouth, I just said I never had seen it before....but I'll never do it...lol...I grew up throwing a mouthless throw that also can get a greater distance imo...you'd rip your teeth out how I throw...


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*no mullet in new england*

I only lived in New England for about 51 years and commercial fished for over twenty of those years. I never heard of mullet and never saw anyone throw a castnet. I have been down here for four years and I now throw a castnet and can't wait to catch more mullet everytime I go fishing. I now own several nets for bait and only one for mullet. I need to get another castnet for mullet just in case I ruin it at a toss for those slippery finned little swimmers. I have yet to try a mullet that tastes as good as I would call edible. I ice them as soon as they are caught. Sorry guys. I still love to catch them but my tastes are a bit different. I like almost all fish and I try them every chance I get and still have yet to find a cook who can make me think it is as good as fish and chips from New England. Plenty of good fish are in these waters but as for eating I will try them again but I won't hold my breath for them to get any better. There is always that chance that somebody has the secret to a "good mullet".


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Never been a fan of mullet. Unless they're really fresh from the beach. Up in the bay, yall can have them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't like mullet????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't like mullet you ain't 'Merican.


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

Splittine said:


> If you don't like mullet you ain't 'Merican.


Murica








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You will only find folks that eat mullet in the panhandle/west coast of Florida. As several others have said, it's because of their diet... 

You want the finest mullet you'll ever eat? In about 2 months, catch some of these slim jims that are returning to the bay after their annual spawn in the gulf. 3 months of eating in the clean gulf water really purges them out. There ain't much meat on em, but I usually skin em like a catfish so to speak and fry the backbone whole. 

Damn fine groceries if I do say so myself. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

There was a little joint on the way to New Smyrna Beach that had the best smoked mullet I ever had. Slit and smoked in a little shed right by the road. Damn that was fine eating.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If your only diet was mullet and white rice, you could literally live 100 years studies have shown. Some studies have seen small gizzards forming around the throat in 5% to 10% of humans.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kin in VA fish the east coast and they think AmberJack are trash fish.... Only mullet I like are backbones!!! I'll eat a filet here and there though! Canned mullet is the BOMB though!!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Marinated Mullet at Chet's*

If you have any questions about how good Mullet is to eat, try Chet's on West Navy Blvd., just west of W St. I really like their marinated mullet.
They are only open Thursday, Friday and Saturday. 

I sometimes get mullet fillets from Joe Patti's, marinate overnight in buttermilk and secret ingredients, then deep fry.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Its an acquired taste ... if you don't like fresh fried mullet - go acquire some taste  

Just to stir the frying pan a bit more - I would prefer a fresh fried mullet backbone over a redfish fillet any day - 

And fried mullet with cheese grits for breakfast .. mmmmmmm -


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

153 Large fish said:


> Yep I'm from Texas too...we used to take Texas mullet and cut it up, put it in a coffee can and leave it out in the sun for a day...best freshwater catfish bait ever....man did it stink!....I never heard of eating mullet till I moved to Pensacola...also never saw someone put a cast net wieght in thier mouth either till here...lol


I always hear people talk about not wanting to put the lead in their mouth. I use my mouth to hold the line BETWEEN the lead weights. I can't imagine holding onto the big chunk of lead with my teeth...not for health reasons, but I just don't sound comfortable.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Its an acquired taste ... if you don't like fresh fried mullet - go acquire some taste
> 
> Just to stir the frying pan a bit more - I would prefer a fresh fried mullet backbone over a redfish fillet any day -
> 
> And fried mullet with cheese grits for breakfast .. mmmmmmm -


Fresh mullet vs red is no comparison. Mullet wins hands down.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't like comparing one fish's table fare to another's. If I like it, I like it! I love mullet. I love redfish. I love mahi. I love shellcracker. I love fish, man! There is one fish that I simple CANNOT aquire a taste for...salmon...yuck!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Born and raised in cali and mullett is my fish of choice!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

smoked mullet=Biloxi bacon. So....pensacola aint the only place that covets mullet.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't like mullet should go on the NSAs watch list.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Coach950 said:


> Murica
> View attachment 635649
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


You talking about South America? Central America? of North America which is U.S.A. and Canada?


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

fishn4real said:


> You talking about South America? Central America? of North America which is U.S.A. and Canada?


Who is the only one to land on Mars so far

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Love me some fried mullet roe
.
Then again, my parents grew up so dirt poor, they would **** oysters at low tide and sell them by the bucket. Mullet for me as a kid was just another meal in my stomach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Love me some fried mullet roe...


Me too, but I could shit through a screen door for a week after a good helping of it.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

only the yeller.... not the red.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

I like mullet...I kind of hope they remain "trash fish" because I remember trigger fish and amber jack being "trash fish" until someone figured out people will buy it if the price is high enough.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> Me too, but I could shit through a screen door for a week after a good helping of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using pooptalk



HAHAHA so true


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know someone who thinks shrimp and white trout are nothing but bait.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> I know someone who thinks shrimp and white trout are nothing but bait.


Half way right there.


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

Y'all better stop talking about how good mullet is or the fed's will give you 4 days to catch them and the limit will be 1 per day.

The Fishing Hole has good mullet.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Read the thread and now I'm hungry. I think I'll head over to Stewby's on Racetrack road for the fresh mullet plate and a few extra backs. :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to be a line at Chet's............


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chets, The Point, Sam's, Slips and Jerry's Drive Inn usually have pretty good mullet.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks Chet's is awful? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

People up north eat pigeon ...........

I like smoked mullet


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

John B. said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Chet's is awful?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nope not at all, live right next to the one in pace. I have eaten there twice in 12 years and never again. Chets is for blue hairs and people with no taste buds, been told that by some of the people that work their, and i agree.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn is it that bad now? Been awhile since I have been in there.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

*Mullet is not alone on some folks "No-Way list"*

I like Mullet smoked and cooked thru.
It is a matter of what you grew up with and was part of your family "Menu"
I grew up in Southern California...no Mullet around us...but tons of shad, Sardines, and Anchovies. 
My favorite of all the snack fish has always been the Herring pieces in wine sauce sold everywhere in markets. I still buy bottles of those delicious pieces of fish every trip to Costco we take.
Next time we come South from Hoosierland, (Early Feb '16) we'll look for a smoke-shack that sells the split/whole mullets. Like the Bigger Shad, these seem to smoke very well and are great, if not a bit 'odor-loaded' for traveling snacks.

PS- About 10 years ago we stopped at a Pizza Hut for a roadtrip break and a sit-down meal.. Wife and I shared a Pizza w/"everything". When I asked the server to only put the Anchovies on my half of the Pie, she looked at me funny and fetched the Manager to our table.
He brought an unopened can of Anchovy fillets, One of those with the Key attached for rolling back the top to open the can... He said that I was welcome to use the whole can on my Pizza...AT THE TABLE, but that none of the staff would touch the can and he didn't want it opened in the kitchen, near his office ! 
I wonder how he would react to Mullet????


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Chets mullet is horrible. Why would you marinate mullet in milk, garlic, and lemon juice at any consistency. It truly is a trash fish that needs to be noted as less than edible. Crunchy fried tails are so gross I've heard for years how people would rather starve. We here at PFF need to educate all that could potentially make the mistake of thinking a fish of this choice would be okay or even at some point healthy. You're so misguided and need to research further. Crunchy mullet tails are bad. Yuck! No redfish for you either


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Trashy, you are just proof that while you yankees move south, there is nothing southern about you.

We should implement a test at the state border...mullet, cheesegrits and hush puppies. Turn down any of the three and you are welcome for one week...then take yourself back up north.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oops, make that smarty...phone won't let me edit.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Oops, make that smarty...phone won't let me edit.


It's all good sir! If anyone understands it's me.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Smarty said:


> It's all good sir! If anyone understands it's me.


The funniest shit ever is that I could be mistaken for someone from up north. No disrespect to my northern friends but that's some funny ass shit!
Lol!!! My Northern PFF friends please send this individual on the right path to say hello to this winter fisherman. The only native Floridian that chooses not to be cold. Lol!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Did yaw see that Bizarre foods episode that came to Pensacola?...Zimmerman said after eating mullet roe "this is disgusting, there's no reason to eat this...."and this guy eats yak ass and says it's good....it might be a local thing lol


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

That Zimmer fella wasn't a fan of the grouper throats neither. It's all good,more for me. :thumbup: The crunchy fins kick ass too as do the fried mullet gizzards.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Zimmerman is a ******. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Its not just up north, I consider it trash and will NEVER eat it ! Well if I was on naked and afraid maybe, but would look for those big larva grubs first.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Home › Healthy Foods › Meat and Seafood › Mullet
Mullet

Email, RSS Follow1
MulletMullet, a fish native to the Mediterranean, has been a staple of human consumption since ancient Greek times. An oily fish with a high amount of omega 3 fatty acids, the mullet is often consumed on the same day it is caught since it tends to degrade rather quickly. For this reason, the fish was often salted and pickled when consumed far from the shores of the Mediterranean. While mullet is considered a single species, there are actually over 80 species of this fish sold around the world today. The common features of these species include two separate dorsal fins, a small triangular mouth and the absence of an organ known as the lateral line. A wonderful white fish with thousands of possible preparations, you are sure to enjoy mullet during the summer, winter, spring and fall months.

Key Nutrients

Mullet provides a high amount of omega fatty acids, a positive source of triglycerides. High in vitamin and mineral content, it is also an excellent source of essential amino acids including Histidine, Isoleucine, Leucine, Lysine, Methionine, Phenylalanine, Threonine, Tryptophan and Valine.

Health Benefits

Essential amino acids provide the necessary building blocks for protein growth and development. This tends to promote healthy tissues and reduces the risk of certain cancers.

Omega Fatty Acids – Omega fatty acids are unsaturated fatty acids which help reduce the risk of stroke and promote healthy heart and circulatory functions.

Season

Being a fish, mullet can be found in most supermarkets or seafood stores year round.

Nutrition Information

Per 100 grams:

Calories (cKal): 117
Protein (grams): 19.35
Total Fat (grams): 3.79
Carbohydrates (grams): 0
Fiber (grams): 0

Buying and Storing

When buying mullet, make sure the flesh of the fish is bright in color and does not smell like ammonia or the sea. When storing at home, store the fish in a sealed container lined with paper towel for up to two days.

Best Way to Add to Diet

There are many ways to serve mullet. Grilled mullet, marinated in tarragon, lemon and olive oil, is a great recipe which can be added to any salad, rice or pasta. As a versatile fish, mullet can also be grilled, poached or roasted.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

smarty said:


> chets mullet is horrible. Why would you marinate mullet in milk, garlic, and lemon juice at any consistency. It truly is a trash fish that needs to be noted as less than edible. Crunchy fried tails are so gross i've heard for years how people would rather starve. We here at pff need to educate all that could potentially make the mistake of thinking a fish of this choice would be okay or even at some point healthy. You're so misguided and need to research further. Crunchy mullet tails are bad. Yuck! No redfish for you either :d


yummmmmmm


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Boneless skinless fillets, cornmeal,salt,pepper and hot grease. Dammit man!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

They eat em down under too.

http://goodfishbadfish.com.au/?reci...pine-nuts-and-raisins-with-marinated-zuchinni


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://mulletfestival.com/mullet-recipes-how-to-cook-mullet/


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

kanaka said:


> http://mulletfestival.com/mullet-recipes-how-to-cook-mullet/


Baked Mullet 
Broiled Mullet 
Choctawhatchee Mullet Sauce
Cheese Cracker Mullet 
Grilled Mullet
Grilled Mullet with Rosemary and Garlic
Fried Italian Potato Mullet
Fried Mullet
Mullet Chowder
Mullet Dinner Salad
Mullet Macaroni Salad
Mullet Sandwich Spread
Smoked Mullet
Smoked Mullet Dipping Sauce
Smoked Mullet Romanoff
Smoked Mullet Spread
Stuffed Mullet
Tropical BBQ Mullet


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

153 Large fish said:


> Did yaw see that Bizarre foods episode that came to Pensacola?...Zimmerman said after eating mullet roe "this is disgusting, there's no reason to eat this...."and this guy eats yak ass and says it's good....it might be a local thing lol


That's a South-hatin thing. Apparently we southerners are the ONLY people in the world who that guy doesn't mind telling he doesn't like our food. Not that I like mullet gizzard or roe. I don't eat that crap lol. It's just that I've never seen him tell anyone he doesn't like something...till he came to Pensacola...and I've damn sure seen him eat some funky crap he didn't like. He just never tells anyone he don't like it, till he comes down south.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe like others have said that the mullet from this area have a very different taste. I love fresh mullet from the panhandle are but I tried some fried mullet from stienhatchee once and it tasted like mud.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

What I have noticed is that if you have had bad "aka previously frozen mullet" you won't want to eat it again. It is almost impossible get someone to try it again but if you can get them a fresh, twitching fresh, mullet they'll usually change they're tune. 

I know I did. My parents too. They won't eat mullet anywhere but at home when the wife and I cook it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There needs to be a annual mullet cook off every year, to show folks how good mullet really is.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

MrFish said:


> This thread has me thinking about throwing the net to make some smoked mullet dip....


I actually like smoked mullet dip better than just smoke mullet. I can get a bait of smoke mullet real fast but can pig out on the dip.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have spent some time in random place and seen mullet everywhere. The craziest place I have ever seen it was in an upscale food mart in Qatar. I can't recall the exact price but it was not cheap, nothing in the store was. I will never forget it, I tried to take a picture of the fish and a security guard ran up to me and gestured "no photos."

If you want good tasting mullet, catch it in a spring fed river. The Wakulla river is fed by the Wakulla Springs and those mullet are tasty!


----------

